# Stock GTO Throttle Brackets 1969 - 71 - Are they Interchangeable ?



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Quick question please ... Stock GTO Throttle Brackets 1969 - 71 - Are they Interchangeable ?

The '71 Part Number is 479789 (4 BBL Carb & 8 CYL. Engine) ... not sure the other years. 

Stock Pontiac Intake and 4 BBL Quadrajet setup. 

Thank you!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

They should, 2 bolts mounted to the base plate bracket. Had a Buick 850 cfm on mine it was pressed on


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you, thought so but not afraid to ask for confirmation.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have found a couple 69 350's with the 68 under intake bolt head long leg style
69-71 use the studded intake bolt with a nut on top


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

I think this is what I need (Image from the Net).

Both AMES and Inline Tube make Reproductions. 

I have the '71 part number, once I have '69 or '70 part number - now that you confirm '69 - '71 mount the same - I'll go after an OEM. 

Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont know if they have a part number on the 69-70 
usually I see T-4 on em

I probably have a spare or 2
do you need the coil and bracket also and a studded intake bolt ??


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow, very cool BLK69JUDGE. 

I basically need everything at this point.

I will take whatever parts/pieces you are willing to part with.

Just let me know what you want for them ... greatly appreciated!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will work on that tonite after work

thanks
2o6 4six5 91six5


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Sounds good ... I will be calling you from 2six2 Four24 7three5sIx number.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Call you this Sunday evening to see if you had any luck if that is alright. Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I brought home a suburban load of items after work from the other garage for other s
and your items too ... my ac and shop fans ... suppose to be in the 90's this weekend
but it was to late 1030 when I got home last nite
feel free to call tonite,,, if you want I am near Seattle WA
I will post pictures later today.. do you need a 4bble throttle cable also ?? they are 1" ish longer than 2bbl
I think Im working till 3 today
thanks
Scott


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes, to the Cable. Have a Baseball Game tonight, be home late ... 92 and humid here today ... northwest of Milwaukee, WI.

Looking forward to the pictures ... catch you this weekend.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok
Here is a 69-70-71 4bbl throttle cable bracket 
W correct coil bracket and all correct hardware 
And intake studded bolt
Also a good original 4 bbl throttle cable

scott

they will clean up easily
Do you have a Delco coil??

and beautifull mt Rainier tonite


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE -

Agree 100%, all cleaned up very well.
Simple Green and 0000 Steel Wool ... and patience. 
Even the plating still looks very good for 51+ years. 

On to the next project! (Timing Chain Cover and Water Pump)


----------

